# How can I make €50,000 by age 23



## Deleted member 5694 (Mar 15, 2020)

I’m 16 and gotta moneymax for bimax, genioplasty and canthoplasty when I’m 23 so I can live out the rest of my life as chad. Stuck in school from 8-4 every weekday, then in the gym until 5 and I’d have to get 2 hours of study done at some time of the day. If I got a job I’d be paid below minimum wage as in under 18, so I’d be making as little as €6.48 per hour until I’m 18.


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 15, 2020)

get a job and save all ur money til 23


----------



## elfmaxx (Mar 15, 2020)

save all your money and put it in to crypto when btc bottoms out


----------



## Tony (Mar 15, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> get a job and save all ur money til 23


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 15, 2020)

Starting a business,


----------



## BlackPillChad (Mar 15, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> save all your money and put it in to crypto when btc bottoms out



So basically now JFL


----------



## Oogaboogajiggaboo (Mar 15, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> I’m 16 and gotta moneymax for bimax, genioplasty and canthoplasty when I’m 23 so I can live out the rest of my life as chad. Stuck in school from 8-4 every weekday, then in the gym until 5 and I’d have to get 2 hours of study done at some time of the day. If I got a job I’d be paid below minimum wage as in under 18, so I’d be making as little as €6.48 per hour until I’m 18.


Gay for pay


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 15, 2020)

Oogaboogajiggaboo said:


> Gay for pay


You need high psl to begin with in that case


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 15, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> You need high psl to begin with in that case


nope just be a teenage boy


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 15, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> nope just be a teenage boy


I have potential to make millions in that market if i Pittmaxx


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 15, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> I have potential to make millions in that market if i Pittmaxx


you mog pitt


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 15, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> you mog pitt


I wish


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 15, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> I wish


soon brother


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 15, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> soon brother


We will all ascend... one day


----------



## Oogaboogajiggaboo (Mar 15, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> I wish



You look like brad pitt on deep discount tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 15, 2020)

Oogaboogajiggaboo said:


> You look like brad pitt on deep discount tbh.


The value brand version


----------



## Oogaboogajiggaboo (Mar 15, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> The value brand version
> View attachment 309712



Great Value Walmart Pitt.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 15, 2020)

Oogaboogajiggaboo said:


> Great Value Walmart Pitt.


Brad Pitt at home:
Som: mom i wanna meet Brad Pitt
Mom: we got Brad Pitt at home
Brad Pitt at home:


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Mar 15, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> I have potential to make millions in that market if i Pittmaxx


Does this guy ever stop talking about brad pitt


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Mar 15, 2020)

50k is nothing in 7 years, if you wageslave like your life depends on it

it's about 600 a month, not impossible unless you live in some socdem shithole with sky high taxes on the working class


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Mar 15, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Starting a business,


What could I start? If you say online shop I won’t hesistate to kill you


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 15, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> Does this guy ever stop talking about brad pitt


Arvid sure doesn’t


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Mar 15, 2020)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> 50k is nothing in 7 years, if you wageslave like your life depends on it
> 
> it's about 600 a month, not impossible unless you live in some socdem shithole with sky high taxes on the working class


Gotta work part time cos school, luckily no tax until I’m 18


----------



## Oogaboogajiggaboo (Mar 15, 2020)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> 50k is nothing in 7 years, if you wageslave like your life depends on it
> 
> it's about 600 a month, not impossible unless you live in some socdem shithole with sky high taxes on the working class


Please explain you mean a 50k salary in 7 years is nothing?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 15, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> Gotta work part time cos school, luckily no tax until I’m 18


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Mar 15, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> Gotta work part time cos school, luckily no tax until I’m 18


should be EZ then, especially if you're okay with living with your parents


Oogaboogajiggaboo said:


> Please explain you mean a 50k salary in 7 years is nothing?


no, i meant saving up 50k in 7 years would be easy


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 15, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> What could I start? If you say online shop I won’t hesistate to kill you


Such a lazy (loser) question. To ask "what to start". 
The answer is: nearly anything, it doesn't matter that much.
Business is like (guestimation) 10% idea; and 90% excecution.
It depends on what you are good at, what you like enough to do it, and that's about it.
Richard Branson started selling Christmas trees. The first thing I ever sold, was trying to get tickets, to see if I could sell them later for more (hopefully sold out soon). I made a few easy but good euros on Dolly Parton and Red Hot Chilli Peppers. Basically, having you eyes open. And sniffing an opportunity to make some money. 

Services are often low cost to start. Most people are lazy, and if you can take a thing off their hands they don't wanna do they should be willing to pay for it. Trading stuff/goods, is more difficult but some are still very good at that as well.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Mar 15, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> What could I start? If you say online shop I won’t hesistate to kill you


Looksmaxing shop


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 15, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Looksmaxing shop


JFL when the best looksmaxing shit is all from alldaychemist, some random ass peptide store or you have to build it yourself


----------



## Seth Walsh (Mar 15, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> JFL when the best looksmaxing shit is all from alldaychemist, some random ass peptide store or you have to build it yourself


I just get Retin-A and Adapalene from there. Only autistic people take Fin (or people who really really need it, but they would mostly go to a professional to get it due to wisdom/NTness/low-inhib). I'm talking about a shop that sells all real long term beneficial looksmaxing shit.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Mar 15, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> save all your money and put it in to crypto when btc bottoms out


It alrdy bottomed out


----------



## Seth Walsh (Mar 15, 2020)

Uglyandfat said:


> It alrdy bottomed out


We'll all hold you to that


----------



## Uglyandfat (Mar 15, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> We'll all hold you to that


----------



## Seth Walsh (Mar 15, 2020)

What's that supposed to show? Some type of harmonic pattern? I've been on the Bitmex leaderboard in 2017 with over 100BTC profit. Guess what, I was an idiot the whole time and didn't manage my risk properly. Always thought I knew the answer to everything. Always thought I new when everything would bottom out and thought I was invincible. I was just stupid and serendipitous. I'm wiser now with less than 1% the money I had. People are always gonna fail in the markets even if they're making shit loads of money (unless they stop while they're ahead), but they'll never stop while they're ahead because they think that they're right in what they're saying and doing. Which makes sense because objective reality proves that only until it doesn't and takes a complete U-Turn. No one actually successful is saying "BTC has bottomed now", "I'm high IQ, what I'm doing is the panacea." Because no one can make a definitive statement on what stage the markets are at. NO ONE CAN. The people who are making statements like that are fooling others first. Then when it turns out they're not right, others will realize they're not omniscient, then later the person himself will realize that, and start a long, mundane and slowly gratifying journey which others started long ago. I'm not saying you'll definitely be wrong about BTC bottoming right now... there's a chance you'll be right. But making statements like that is just a bad trait for yourself and will lead you down the wrong path. Nothing against you btw, just trying to give my best insights. Opinions don't make money in any market. A proportionately greater amount of correct quantitative speculation as opposed to incorrect speculation, does. And that's achieved by taking the other side of losing trades more often than you don't. And.... MANAGING FUCKING RISK ALL THE FUCKING TIME.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Mar 15, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> What's that supposed to show? Some type of harmonic pattern? I've been on the Bitmex leaderboard in 2017 with over 100BTC profit. Guess what, I was an idiot the whole time and didn't manage my risk properly. Always thought I knew the answer to everything. Always thought I new when everything would bottom out and thought I was invincible. I was just stupid and serendipitous. I'm wiser now with less than 1% the money I had. People are always gonna fail in the markets even if they're making shit loads of money (unless they stop while they're ahead), but they'll never stop while they're ahead because they think that they're right in what they're saying and doing. Which makes sense because objective reality proves that only until it doesn't and takes a complete U-Turn. No one actually successful is saying "BTC has bottomed now", "I'm high IQ, what I'm doing is the panacea." Because no one can make a definitive statement on what stage the markets are at. NO ONE CAN. The people who are making statements like that are fooling others first. Then when it turns out they're not right, others will realize they're not omniscient, then later the person himself will realize that, and start a long, mundane and slowly gratifying journey which others started long ago. I'm not saying you'll definitely be wrong about BTC bottoming right now... there's a chance you'll be right. But making statements like that is just a bad trait for yourself and will lead you down the wrong path. Nothing against you btw, just trying to give my best insights. Opinions don't make money in any market. A proportionately greater amount of correct quantitative speculation as opposed to incorrect speculation, does. And that's achieved by taking the other side of losing trades more often than you don't. And.... MANAGING FUCKING RISK ALL THE FUCKING TIME.


Didint read too long


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Mar 15, 2020)

Gay for pay with old fags


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Mar 15, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> What's that supposed to show? Some type of harmonic pattern? I've been on the Bitmex leaderboard in 2017 with over 100BTC profit. Guess what, I was an idiot the whole time and didn't manage my risk properly. Always thought I knew the answer to everything. Always thought I new when everything would bottom out and thought I was invincible. I was just stupid and serendipitous. I'm wiser now with less than 1% the money I had. People are always gonna fail in the markets even if they're making shit loads of money (unless they stop while they're ahead), but they'll never stop while they're ahead because they think that they're right in what they're saying and doing. Which makes sense because objective reality proves that only until it doesn't and takes a complete U-Turn. No one actually successful is saying "BTC has bottomed now", "I'm high IQ, what I'm doing is the panacea." Because no one can make a definitive statement on what stage the markets are at. NO ONE CAN. The people who are making statements like that are fooling others first. Then when it turns out they're not right, others will realize they're not omniscient, then later the person himself will realize that, and start a long, mundane and slowly gratifying journey which others started long ago. I'm not saying you'll definitely be wrong about BTC bottoming right now... there's a chance you'll be right. But making statements like that is just a bad trait for yourself and will lead you down the wrong path. Nothing against you btw, just trying to give my best insights. Opinions don't make money in any market. A proportionately greater amount of correct quantitative speculation as opposed to incorrect speculation, does. And that's achieved by taking the other side of losing trades more often than you don't. And.... MANAGING FUCKING RISK ALL THE FUCKING TIME.


I did read but I do regret doing so. Good points are made but they should be self evident


----------



## elfmaxx (Mar 15, 2020)

BlackPillChad said:


> So basically now JFL


Wouldn't be so sure of that seeing as there is an ongoing pandemic and china, the country that mines the most bitcoins & owns the biggest crypto exchange, has gotten completely fucked up by it.


----------



## BlackPillChad (Mar 15, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> Wouldn't be so sure of that seeing as there is an ongoing pandemic and china, the country that mines the most bitcoins & owns the biggest crypto exchange, has gotten completely fucked up by it.



Exactly


----------



## elfmaxx (Mar 15, 2020)

BlackPillChad said:


> Exactly


I'd like it not to drop any further but I'm pretty sure it will.


----------



## BlackPillChad (Mar 15, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> I'd like it not to drop any further but I'm pretty sure it will.



You could be right. Timing the market is hard, and I could end up bleeding trying to catch a falling knife

I bought in at $4900


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 15, 2020)

work under the table on weekends and after school, get the cheaper procedures first and do softmaxxing in the meanwhile, you can get bimax later


----------



## Vitruvian (Mar 17, 2020)

Get a drivers lisence, dont buy a car. Dont move out of parents. Get a job in manual labor. Demand at least 15$/h if ur not in poor country. 1 year of experience wil let u make even more money. Then u can go to school for a few monthsvto learn a trade which is even more money.
Then u start ur side hustle which might be related or unrelated to your primary job. Best to do this with a good male friend


----------



## .👽. (Mar 17, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> I’m 16 and gotta moneymax for bimax, genioplasty and canthoplasty when I’m 23 so I can live out the rest of my life as chad. Stuck in school from 8-4 every weekday, then in the gym until 5 and I’d have to get 2 hours of study done at some time of the day. If I got a job I’d be paid below minimum wage as in under 18, so I’d be making as little as €6.48 per hour until I’m 18.


Yes pro you need to save 2 full yeara for 50k. You dont even need a degree for it


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 17, 2020)

Start as hooker or male prostitute 


ORRRR you could be a male stripper and make tons of cash 

You could work but you will never be rich btw


----------

